# Now THIS could be an Awesome Slot Track!



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Check this Pic of the International Race of Champions race track.
Could be a new Challange.

http://www.geocities.com/[email protected]/ROCTRACK.JPG

Only one overpass and lots of interesting curves.
Thanks and Enjoy,

Keith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Now that is really cool...
I wonder if it can be made with sectional track?????
Scott


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Now that is really cool...
> I wonder if it can be made with sectional track?????
> Scott


I'm gonna try laying that out! If you just leave it as a 2 lane track, you should be able to. (except maybe that dipsy doodle on the inside of the turn one area...have to improvise on that) Wouldn't happen for 4 lanes though, unless someone comes out with 24 and 27 inch radius turns. :devil:

Pomfish, do you know what sort of track that is and what they race on it? Looks like some kind of indoor stadium.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

looks like an RC track to me.


----------

